# PlaqueOff and Tropiclean Tooth Gel Advice for Toy Poodles



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have used PlaqueOff - both the powder and the treats - for many years with no problems, although I am not sure how much difference it has made to the dogs' teeth. Of all the things I have tried, brushing has been by far the most effective. I experimented until I found an enzyme toothpaste the dogs really liked, and gave them a tiny lick from my finger. Then touched a tooth with the finger. With a LOT of patience - especially with Sophy who can be very determined when there is something she does not want to do - we are now at the stage where Poppy comes quite happily to have her teeth brushed, and Sophy accepts it with reasonable grace if she does not manage to leave the bathroom in time. If a brush is too difficult a cloth wrapped round your finger can work.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

DId you find the PlaqueOff made any difference in their breath? I just can't get my head around consuming kelp, and it cleaning teeth (and if that's the case why ares'nt we doing it as adults, lol). Does your enzyme toothpaste have a flavor? I've tried Sentry Petrodex toothpaste in chicken and peanut butter and they practically gag. Also tried 'kissables' all natural wipes, but they are not joknig with thte 'all-natural' part and it didn't really do much. I've also been using those finger toohbrushes, but it just looks like I'm trying to make them gag on purpose, then they panic, then i try to just put it on my finger and schmear it on the back teeth. My littlest one is barely two pounds, and panics over everything..toothbrushing, face trimming, nail trimming..I feel like I'm wrestling with a delicate marshmallow with delicate pencil arms and legs. I keep hearing how toy poodles are prone to have bad teeth, but mine seem to have very problematic ones. It is so stressful. Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

PlaqueOff started out as a human supplement - I believe the theory is that it changes the saliva to soften the plaque. I can't say it has much effect on bad breath. I use a chicken flavoured toothpaste available from my vet, similar to the Virbac one but less sticky. The most effective one I have found is the Petzlife gel, but my dogs hate it, as they do the Tropiclene and many others I have tried. The one I now use they like so much that it counts as a treat - the key is to make teeth cleaning etc not a battle, but a reasonably pleasant experience. It took me around three months to get Sophy back to letting me brush her teeth after an unfortunate experience - plan on at least six weeks not trying to clean teeth but making teeth cleaning pleasant, for a few minutes every day with excellent treats. One touch, one treat for a few days, then finger in the mouth for a treat, building up at the dog's own pace. Even a lick of the toothpaste will help, although brushing to get rid of gunk between the teeth and round the gums is needed to really improve the smell.

And if there are loose teeth or gum infection then a veterinary dental will be needed, of course.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I also used plaque off years ago, actually I've forgotten about it. I had small shih tzu. I think it helped plaque not to form. She had good teeth till her passing at 16 years old. No bad breathe, never had a dental. Maybe it was just her I don't know. I now have a 16 year old chihuahua among my crew, he has the worst teeth I've ever had in a dog. He had a dental 2 years ago and had several pulled. A year later his breathe was once again unbearable but his bloodwork indicated he is no longer a candidate for anesthesia. So my vet put him on antibiotics. They did eventual help with the breath but we are there again. I keep him in my bedroom because all the others dogs can hurt him and I can't stand to go in the room so I have to keep a fan going. I'm going to a ask my vet if he can try the antibiotics again or just take the risk. I really can't handle his breath.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Small dogs are known to have dental problems. If teeth are falling from your dog’s mouth, I would really want a vet to look at it. Teeth can rot and infection set in, which would be really uncomfortable.

Maybe you could give them one last dental each and then feed exclusively raw, which would prevent tartar.

My 4 pound Chihuahua had to have all teeth removed on one side of her mouth when she was about 9. After that she was okay.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

my 14 year old only has 2 teeth left. I just make sure all her food is soft and she is fine. I have them cleaned twice a year, as I cannot brush either, and I have tried it all.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks all...I think I'm going to try the Petzlife gel, they already despise the Tropiclean so I'm assuming it will be the same reaction (although I was looking on the chewy.com page at the product, and everybody loved it, except two people mentioned it possibly giving their dog the runs(?).

My older toy, was fixed 2 yrs ago when she was 5, and had the cleaning done at the same time and the night before the surgery (when I was already a nervous wreck), one of her front teeth just literally fell out, really broke my heart, then she had two pulled during the surgery. 

My smaller toy is barely two pounds, 2 1/2 years old, she was fixed at the same time and even though it was a "simple" procedure she had a very tough time after so I can't imagine ever putting her under just for a cleaning. Her teeth are so, so tiny..she wont let me in there to inspect, but I could have sworn when I was trying to apply the Tropiclean gel, two bottom teeny teefs were moving when I lightly pressed them..but she freaks out and climbs up my shoulder so I haven't been able to 'check' again. Both of their breath is really, really awful...and I just ssumed all dogs have bad breath, and with that assumption, I expected for ex., a German Shepard/etc to have ten times worse breath, but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

It's so frustrating because, any time I meet another poodle owner out and about, they have no idea what I'm talking about when I try to connect and ask health questions and they look at me like I'm an alien when I ask what kind of toothpaste they use/etc for their dog.

I had them on a 'raw' diet (Stella & Chewy's duck patties), but the vet suggested I don't..I know people with bigger dogs (labs, german shepards) swear by it but..because they are so small/delicate he suggested I don't, plus I wanted them to have something to chew on thinking it would help remove the tarter (nope), and they are so small, we've only been able to feed them certain Fromm brand kibbles that are tiny.
Thanks.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Be careful, bad breath can be a sign of problems in the mouth. I know you don’t want to put her under, but at least have her checked by a vet and you can decide then. Bad breath is not normal in dogs. 

They don’t smell like flowers, but they don’t smell really bad either, when they have a healthy mouth.

Honestly, Tropiclean or any other gel isn’t going to do much (I’ve tried them all). Once tartar is set in, it won’t go away, even with brushing, unless there is very little.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use TropiClean gel but Molly loves it! She also gets lots of natural chews like bully sticks and buffalo ears and Ark Naturals Brushless-Toothpaste chews! If I were you I'd be really concerned about the bad breathe because that is a sure sign of gingivitis and can progress to bone loss in your dog's jaw! DO get her into the Vet and even if she is too small for anesthesia, maybe he can prescribe antibiotics for the infection. It can also affect the heart so it really is necessary to take her!

P.S. Are you using the teeny tiny end of this kind of brush? It is so small and long handled that my dog is comfortable with it....


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, the last time we went for our yearly visit the vet was actually shocked by the amount of tartar on her teeth for a 2 year old and suggested putting her under. So all poodles do not have horrid breath, correct?

She is so delicate, one time I bought her a tiny doggy pupcake from the dog bakery..and we ended up at the emergency vet. I know they do cleanings all the time, but it is still terrifying... 

Yes, I've tried that teeny brush, then I tried a small child's brush, now I'm using the finger brush with tropiclean gel even tho both absolutely hate the peanut butter flavor (even more than the regular one). I've only been around three poodles, and all three have had awful breath..one gets the cleanings they do (that vets hate) that cost approx $150, where they wrap them up like a burrito/no anesthesia..the other two, I havent even tried because if they climb up my shoulder like a parrot when I try to clean, I can't imagine they will let a technician get in there. This is all very stressful, lol (especially because I have my own human dental phobias/issues). Thanks all!


----------

